# First attempt at fire works



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2005)

My first attempt at fire works.







20D RAW  - 35mm-105mm at 105mm -  Shutter speed 8 seconds  -  aperture  F5.6  -  ISO 100
Levels in PS


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 11, 2005)

That's beautiful.


----------



## gbutler (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice!  and thanks for he info.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 11, 2005)

very nice Mike ... I can only imagine what my first try would look like and that's not it  

well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Chiller (Aug 12, 2005)

Great shot Big Mike.


----------



## Danieldcr (Aug 12, 2005)

Amazing, I have photographed firewoorks for years and mine now are not as good as your ***FIRST SHOTS***:hail:. Life is not fair, i want to be as good as you!

Dan


----------



## Reaper (Aug 12, 2005)

First shots! Pretty impressive!
I like the fact that it is not quite dark yet so there is still a little colour hue to the sky and the silhouette of the pine trees lining the bottom.
Very nice shot!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Mike...your first attempt at turned out great...Mine were crap. I had the worst place to take the shots imagniable..car kept beaming with headlights and the humidity completely threw my focals off. they all turned out looking like neon jelly fish in the sky. nice work!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2005)

I only had time to take about 8 photos...this one was the best.  A few were way too long...and just an over exposed blob...some of the others were too short and not timed right.

I had the noise reduction turned on...and boy...it really, really slowed things down.  I would take a 10 second shot...and have to wait at least that long after the shutter clsoed...to take another shot.  I missed a lot of stuff that way.

I was actually really far away...this is was taken at 105mm and it's maybe a 30% crop of the original.  There is actually a bridge with a busy road below where this was taken...I had grand dreams of getting nice big fire works with light trails from the cars bellow.  But the vantage point I chose...did not allow me to see the road...and the fire works were much smaller/farther away than I though they would be.  That's what I get for only doing this on the last night of 10 straight nights with fireworks.  :X


----------



## scoob (Aug 12, 2005)

very cool shot, i like it


----------



## doenoe (Aug 12, 2005)

really nice shot Mike.
10 days of fireworks? thats just crazy.
Well, i gonna try some fireworks shots tonight, hope it all works out
Greetz Daan


----------



## dalebe (Aug 12, 2005)

first attempt? likely story!   looks like you have it off to a fine art, brilliant capture big mike, nice work.


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 12, 2005)

First attempt ??   :hail:


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Eric. (Aug 13, 2005)

Dang man, 10 days? Where abouts in Edmonton are these(or area) that's awesome!


----------



## mfacer (Aug 13, 2005)

fantastic shot! Love the trees .... really good!


----------

